# Show Checklist



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hhhmmm i have a lot!!!
saddle/saddles
saddle pads
float boots
grooming supplies(brushes,shampoo, baby oil etc)
rugs
horse feed
buckets for feed and water
hose
bridle + extra bridle just in case
good riding helmet
shirt
tie
jacket
joddy's
boots
book polish
extra halter and leadrope
lunging gear in case its needed
shovel rake thingo for stable
old clothes/boots etc to go over good show clothes before classes start
um yeh i think thats all. 
not everything there is essential but oh well


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

Paperwork: 
Map to showgrounds
Show information
Rulebook 
Membership cards 
Horse registration
Health certificate, coggins, other required veterinary information
Emergency telephone numbers
Test booklet (dressage riders); NRHA patterns (reiners)
Checkbook/wallet/I.D.
Veterinarian phone number

For Travel:

Truck and trailer registration
Head bumper 
Shipping boots or wraps
Tail bandage
Stable sheet
Leather or breakway halters
Lead ropes
Ties
Jack for trailer
Tail bag/wrap 
Spare tire
Jack
Manure fork
Emergency phone numbers in case of breakdown
Trailer first-aid kit
Plenty of stored water for horse(s); buckets
For You:

Sunblock
Sunglasses
Hat or cap
Comfortable clothes/shoes for after competition
Beverages and snacks
Folding chairs
Aspirin, Band-Aids
Camera 
Cell phone
Lint remover
Toiletries 
Safety pins and sewing kit
Grooming apron or other cover-up 

For Your Horse:

Bridles
Bits
Saddles
Saddle pads
Cinches/girths
Legwear (for warm-up, as well as show-ring--as dictated by your discipline)
Approved martingales or other auxillary tack
Spare stirrups and leathers
Breast plate, as needed
Whip/crop
Longe line and longe whip (optional)
Stud chain (optional)
Halter and lead line, plus a spare
Horse blanket and cooler (optional)
Drinking water and bucket
Hay/haynet, other feed 
Equine first-aid kit
Treats
Stall guard and screw eyes (if you’re boarding overnight)
For Grooming:

Fly spray
Buckets
Shampoo / conditioner / detangler
Sweat scraper 
Brushes, curries
Hoof pick
Coat polish
Spot remover and/or whitening product
Sponges and rags
Hoof dressing / polish
Grooming tote 
Leather cleaner
Cordless clippers (for missed hairs)
Water in a spray bottle
Braiding kit / banding supplies
Scissors
Ribbons for mane (saddleseat)
Rain gear, if needed 

Show Apparel:

Breeches/jodphurs
Jeans or show pants
Chaps
Boots
Boot pulls and jack
Boot socks
Boot polish
Spurs
Shin and knee guards (games/gymkhana); other protective gear
Coat, jacket or vest
Show shirt
Helmet or hat
Hair net/hair accessories
Tie / pin / scarf / choker
Underpasses (saddleseat)
Gloves
Belt/buckle
Rain gear, if needed


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Bridle.
Saddle.
Halter.
Horse.
Extra halters, bridles, bits.
Show clothes.
Brushes.
Saddle pads.
Spurs.
Boots.
Vet Wrap.
Splint Boots.
Bell boots.
Water Bucket.
Hay.
Hay bag
Lead ropes.
Other things..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Just looked online and found this: http://www.horsekeeping.com/horse_grooming/show_checklist.htm


----------

